# V6 Ventures Ltd. Rechnung "Geschäftsführung ohne Auftra



## morquai (5 Juli 2004)

Ein neuer Geldschneider ist aufgetaucht.
Er heisst *V6 Ventures Ltd.*, hat seinen Hauptsitz in England und eine Niederlassung in Ingolstadt.
Er verschickt ungefragt Rechnungen an Besitzer von Homepages, die seiner Meinung nach die *Impressumspflicht* verletzen und verlangt *87 € *, zahlbar innerhalb von 1 Woche, weil er darauf hingewiesen hat.
Begründung :
Es gibt Bußgelder in Höhe von bis zu 50.000 €, die er mir jetzt angeblich erspart hat. Das nennt sich bei ihm "Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag"  
Wer hat noch eine solche Rechnung bekommen ?

morquai


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2004)

Klingt dezent nach Nötigung.
Kannst Du mir das mal an 0971/99159 faxen?
Oder einscannen und per Mail schicken?


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: V6 Ventures Ltd. Rechnung "Geschäftsführung ohne Au*



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Das nennt sich bei ihm "Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag"
> Wer hat noch eine solche Rechnung bekommen ? morquai


Würde der mir so ne Rechnung schicken, dann wär der Typ ganz schnell beim Amtsgericht Ingolstadt. Wenn er für einen Rechtsrat zur Gestaltung meiner Homepage Geld haben will, dann muß er vor Raterteilung einen Vertrag mit mir schliessen.


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

Verschickt der Gutste Rechnungen oder kostenpflichtige Abmahnungen? Da gibt es schon einen Unterschied.


----------



## galdikas (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: V6 Ventures Ltd. Rechnung "Geschäftsführung ohne Au*



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Ein neuer Geldschneider ist aufgetaucht.
> Er heisst *V6 Ventures Ltd.*, hat seinen Hauptsitz in England und eine Niederlassung in Ingolstadt.
> Er verschickt ungefragt Rechnungen an Besitzer von Homepages, die seiner Meinung nach die *Impressumspflicht* verletzen und verlangt *87 € *, zahlbar innerhalb von 1 Woche, weil er darauf hingewiesen hat.



1. Impressumspflichtig sind nur die Betreiber *geschäftsmäßiger* Teledienste.

2. Nur Betreiber von Homepages zu Wettbewerbszwecken könnten auf Unterlassung wettbewerbswidriger Handlungen in Anspruch genommen werden.

3. Der V6 Ventures Ltd. könnte von vorneherein die Befugnis fehlen, den behaupteten wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsanspruch geltend machen zu dürfen ( etwa wg. fehlender Wettbewerbereigenschaft, fehlendem Wettbewerbsverhältnis, usw.).

4. Vor allem aber wird äußerst kontrovers darüber diskutiert, ob sich eine gewerbliche Homepage ohne solche Angaben ( wie die von V6 vermutlich konkret bemängelten) überhaupt als Wettbewerbswidrigkeit darstellt, oder ob darin nicht lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber kein Verstoß gegen eine wettbewerbsbezogene Vorschrift (und damit auch kein Wettbewerbsverstoß) liegt. 

5. Selbst wenn es ein Wettbewerbsverstoß, und selbst wenn V6 unterlassungsklagebefugt wäre - die Voraussetzungen für einen Aufwendungsersatzanspruch aus einer Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag dürften bezüglich der erhobenen 87-Euro-Forderung nicht erfüllt sein.

6. Selbst wenn in Höhe von 87 Euro ein Anspruch auf Ersatz von Aufwendungen in Verbindung mit der außergerichtlichen Abmahnung einer als Wettbewerbsverstoß anzusehenden Impressumspflichtverletzung bestünde, könnte evtl. die Geltendmachung des wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsanspruchs ausgeschlossen sein, falls sie sich den Umständen nach als mißbräuchlich, d.h. als Mißbrauch der wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsklagebefugnis erweisen würde. Etwa wenn vorwiegend bezweckt würde, Rechtsverfolgungs-Kosten entstehen zu lassen ( es sind aber auch andere Umstände denkbar, unter denen die Ausübung der Unterlassungsklagebefugnis mißbräuchlich und daher ausgeschlossen ist. ) 



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Begründung :
> Es gibt Bußgelder in Höhe von bis zu 50.000 €, die er mir jetzt angeblich erspart hat. Das nennt sich bei ihm "Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag"



Diese Pseudo-Begründung folgt der verqueren Argumentation des Bundesgerichtshofs, daß die Androhung einer wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsklage für den Fall eines nicht rechtzeitigen und ausreichend hoch bemessenen Strafversprechens zu Gunsten des Drohenden deswegen den Tatbestand einer "Fremdgeschäftsbesorgung  für den Abgemahnten" erfülle, zudem noch den einer mit dessen Einverständnis übernommenen Geschäftsführung, weil

1. eine Nützlichkeit für den Abgemahnten bestehe, 
2. dies vom Abmahner beabsicht, er sich der Fremdnützlichkeit zumindest bewußt sei und
3. der Abgemahnte außergerichtlich kostenpflichtig abgemahnt werden wolle:

"Angesichts der bereits erwähnten Gepflogenheiten auf dem Gebiet des gewerblichen Rechtsschutzes kann der [ Abmahner] jedenfalls davon ausgehen, daß er die Aufwendungen für eine solche Abmahnung im Einklang mit dem mutmaßlichen Willen des [Wettbewerbs-]Störers erbringt. Diesem Willen wird es freilich entsprechen, die Aufwendungen für eine Abmahnung möglichst niedrig zu halten und daher einen Anwalt nur dann zuzuziehen, wenn dies zur zweckentsprechenden Rechtsverfolgung notwendig ist."
BGH 15.10.1969 - I ZR 3/68, BGHZ 52, 393 - Fotowettbewerb

Zunächst verbietet sich diese Argumentation hinsichtlich einer Ersatzfähigkeit von "notwendigen Rechtsverfolgungskosten". Diese Formulierung stimmt wörtlich mit der prozessualen Kostenerstattungsregelung überein - deren Anwendung auf außergerichtliche Fälle selbstverständlich unzulässig ist. Vor allem aber: während sich die Notwendigkeit prozessualer Rechtsverfolgungskosten naturgemäß ausschließlich daran bemessen kann, was die an einem Gerichtsverfahren beteiligten Parteien zur Wahrung ihrer *eigenen* Rechtsschutz-Interessen für erforderlich halten durften, kann das bei einer Fremdgeschäftsführung keinesfalls geltend! Denn das eigene (Schutz-)Interesse des Fremdgeschäftsführers kann nicht beachtlich sein für die Notwendigkeits-Prüfung von Aufwendungen, für die Ersatz mit der Behauptung verlangt wird, es handele sich um "Aufwendungen zu Fremdgeschäftsführungszwecken, die ... den Umständen nach für erforderlich gehalten werden durften".

Denn ob eine vom Fremdgeschäftsführer [ Abmahnender ] ergriffene Maßnahme (bzw. die Aufwendungen zu ihrer Durchführung) den Umständen nach als "erforderlich" im Sinne von §§ 683, 670 BGB hätte betrachtet werden dürfen, dazu wird nicht auf das (Rechts-)Schutzbedürfnis des Fremdgeschäftsführers Rücksicht genommen werden können!  D.h.: eine Fremdgeschäftsführungsaufwendung ist nicht bereits deswegen als notwendig zu betrachten, weil sie "zur zweckentsprechenden Verfolgung der Rechtsinteressen des Abmahnenden(!)" für erforderlich gehalten werden durfte.

Nun soll außerdem (nach der BGH-Logik) die Fremdnützlichkeit nicht schon im "Vermeidenkönnen von Kosten" liegen können, sondern erst darin, daß so Gelegenheit zur Vermeidung eines kostspieligen Rechtsstreits geboten würde. Dies würde die V6 aber nicht schon mit einem schlichten "Hinweis" erreichen können - denn selbst wenn daraufhin das Impressum flugs geändert würde, wäre dadurch (noch) keine wettbewerbliche Klage (auf Unterlassung der Fortsetzung des gewerblichen Betreibens impressumsloser Homepages) vermieden - ein zweiter Wettbewerber könnte nämlich seinerseits erfolgreich(!) auf Unterlassung klagen, wenn erst einmal (durch den vorangegangenen Impressumsverstoß) eine Wiederholungsvermutung ausgelöst worden wäre!

Nach dieser Auffassung könnte erst eine solche Tätigkeit der V6 in diesem Sinne als "nützlich" (und damit dann - mit Ersatzanspruch - als fremdbesorgt) gelten, wenn anschließend die beanstandete Wettbewerbsstörung beseitigt wäre. Weil die (wettbewerbs-)störende Ungewißheit über eine Wiederholungsabsicht aber bis zur Abgabe einer ausreichend strafbewehrten Unterlassungsverpflichtungserklärung fortbestehen soll, kann die V6 für einen bloßen "Hinweis" keinen Nützlichkeits-Aufwendungsersatzanspruch aus Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag einfordern.



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat noch eine solche Rechnung bekommen ?



Impressum berichtigen und die Rechnung .... .

gal.


----------



## dotshead (5 Juli 2004)

http://www.legamedia.net/dy/articles/article_14448.php


> 3. Wann liegt ein geschäftsmäßiger Teledienst vor?
> 
> Wann immer ein wirtschaftliches Interesse mit einer Website verfolgt wird, wird man von einem geschäftsmäßigen Teledienst sprechen müssen mit der Folge, dass die Pflichtangaben zu erbringen sind. Das wirtschaftliche Interesse kann darin liegen, dass über die Website Waren oder Dienstleistungen vertrieben werden. Dasselbe gilt für Websites, auf denen sich ein Unternehmen lediglich präsentiert. Die Werbung für das eigene Unternehmen reicht für eine Geschäftsmäßigkeit des Teledienstes aus.
> 
> ...


----------



## Counselor (5 Juli 2004)

*Re: V6 Ventures Ltd. Rechnung "Geschäftsführung ohne Au*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Pseudo-Begründung folgt der verqueren Argumentation des Bundesgerichtshofs, daß die Androhung einer wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsklage für den Fall eines nicht rechtzeitigen und ausreichend hoch bemessenen Strafversprechens zu Gunsten des Drohenden deswegen den Tatbestand einer "Fremdgeschäftsbesorgung  für den Abgemahnten" erfülle


Droht er mit einer Unterlassungsklage oder mit der Erstattung einer Anzeige wegen §§ 6, 12 TDG? Oder weist er lediglich auf den Bußgeldtatbestand der §§ 6, 12 TDG - der tatsächlich mit bis zu € 50 TSD bedroht ist - hin (so habe ich das Posting verstanden)?

Interessant zu diesem Thema:
http://www.jurtext.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=570


----------



## morquai (6 Juli 2004)

*keine Androhung*

Erst mal vielen Dank für die genauen Ausführungen !
Was würde ich ohne eure Hilfe wohl tun ?

*V6 droht nicht *mit einer Anzeige oder Klage, die wollen lediglich für den Hinweis darauf 87 € abzocken.
Soviel verdiene ich in einem Jahr nicht nicht mit meiner Homepage.
Ausserdem fehlt dort nur die E-Mail-Adresse, eine Steuer-Nr. habe ich nicht dafür. 
Ich werde einen Einschreibebrief an V6 schicken mit dem Hinweis, daß ich die
Rechnung nicht akzeptiere.

Vielen Dank nochmal   

Falls da noch etwas nachkommt, werde ich hier darüber schreiben.

mfg

morquai


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 Juli 2004)

*Re: keine Androhung*



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Ich werde einen Einschreibebrief an V6 schicken mit dem Hinweis, daß ich die
> Rechnung nicht akzeptiere.
> 
> ...



Fixe das mit der Mailaddy auf der Seite, bevor du den Brief abschickst.
Wäre ja blöd, wenn V6 einen Ansatzpunkt für's "Nachtreten" hat.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juli 2004)

ich habe auch so einen brief bekommen und weiss nicht was ich machen soll, habe ihn anfangs ignoriert, danach habe ich zwei wochen spaeter eine mahnung bekommen mit zusaetzlichen 10,- euro mahngebuehren. meine seite existiert nicht mehr da ich jetzt sowieso im ausland lebe. ich hab jetzt per e-mail von ihm eine detailierte rechnung angefordert, um zu sehen wie sich die 87,- euro zusammensetzen.

was soll ich aber genau tun. komplett ignorieren, oder hat der kerl ein recht darauf dies zu tun?

danke fuer eure hilfe

Christian


----------



## morquai (13 Juli 2004)

*V6*

Hallo !

Ignorieren ist sicher nicht der beste Weg.
Man muss der Rechnung widersprechen, sonst sieht es ja so aus, als würde man sie akzeptieren und irgendwann steht der Gerichtsvollzieher in der Tür, oder ein Mahnbescheid flattert ins Haus.

Habe nach meinem Einschreibebrief in dem ich die Rechnung nicht akzeptierte, da ich ja keinen Auftrag gegeben hatte, noch nichts gehört.
Ausserdem habe ich V6 gebeten, mir zu bestätigen, daß die Rechnung widerrufen wird.
Wenn jetzt noch etwas kommt, gehe ich zum Anwalt.

mfg

morquai


----------



## technofreak (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: V6*



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwann steht der Gerichtsvollzieher in der Tür, oder ein
> Mahnbescheid flattert ins Haus.



immer eins nach den anderen , ein Mahnbescheid ist auch nur ein Stück Papier, 
den man mit einem  Kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle zurückschicken kann.

Das mit dem  Gerichtsvollzieher ist erstmal totaler Quatsch

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juli 2004)

Ich habe auch so eine "Rechnung" bekommen. Weil ich soetwas grundsätzlich ignoriere hagelt es auch bei mir Mahnbescheide von V6 Ventures. Man sollte sich mal privat darüber unterhalten. 

Schreibt mir unter []

*[Virenscanner: E-Mail-Adresse entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juli 2004)

nachdem ich mehrere Tage mit ihm e-mail kontakt hatte, habe ich ihm einen auszug aus dem bgb geschickt, in dem ich mich auf die unberechtigte geschaeftsfuehrung ohne auftrag berufe. 
er schrieb zurueck, das dies nicht meinen fall betreffe.
daraufhin habe ich ihm geschrieben, wieso das so sei, schliesslich hat er in keinster weise in meinem willen gehandelt und es reicht aus, das gerade er diese GoA uebernommen hat.
Ich habe von ihm ein detaillierte rechnung per e-mail verlangt, in der aufgelistet ist, wie sich die 87,- Euro genau zusammensetzen. desweiteren habe ich ihm mitgeteilt, das ich kein geld an jemanden zahle, der es sich zur Berufung gemacht hat, durchs Internet zu surfen und sich Seiten rauszupicken, auf denen gegen die Impressumspflicht oder was sonst noch verstossen wird. Dies halte ich fuer moralisch fragwuerdig.

Seit dieser e-mail habe ich nichts mehr von ihm gehoert. Vielleicht hat er gemerkt, das er dies nicht mit jedem machen kann.
Und im zweifelsfall werde ich einen anwalt einschalten.

bis bald 
Christian


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juli 2004)

Zahlt auf keinen Fall! Der Typ wird zwar nicht locker lassen, aber es ist nicht rechtens, was er da macht. Er hat keinerlei rechtliche Handhabe gegen Euch! 

Tretet mit mir in Kontakt unter .....  at gmx.net

_e-mail-addi gelöscht , sieh NUB tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

*Jetzt ist Ruhe*

Ich habe seine drei Mahnungen an die Verbraucherzentrale weitergeleitet. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Solltet Ihr auch so machen!


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

*Re: keine Androhung*



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> *V6 droht nicht *mit einer Anzeige oder Klage, die wollen lediglich für den Hinweis darauf 87 € abzocken.
> Soviel verdiene ich in einem Jahr nicht nicht mit meiner Homepage.


Ganz nebenbei: mit dem Hinweis hat sich die Diskussion um die *Geschäftsmäßigkeit* erledigt. 



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem fehlt dort nur die E-Mail-Adresse, eine Steuer-Nr. habe ich nicht dafür.


Nicht jeder hat eine und wer sie nicht besitzt, kann sie wohl nicht gut angeben.



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde einen Einschreibebrief an V6 schicken mit dem Hinweis, daß ich die Rechnung nicht akzeptiere.


Das ist wirklich Geldverschwendung und viel zu aufwendig. Warum Geld ausgeben? Die Post macht es nicht umsonst. 

Abzockversuche wegen TDG §6 bzw. MDStV §10 sind inzwischen Legion. Meist wird richtig abgemahnt. Die Hinweise hier deuten nun an, das der Absahner gar nicht legitimiert wäre abzumahnen. Daher vermeidet er das wohl. Nur: hast Du ihn mit einem Webseite-Check beauftragt? Nicht? Dann hat er auch keinen Anspruch auf Löhnung. Sein Hinweis, Deine Seite sei bezüglich der Pflichtangaben ggf. unvollständig, verdient also allenfalls ein kurzes Dankschreiben, welches sich aber ebensogut und kostengünstig per Mail transportieren läßt. Wenn er der Meinung ist, er hätte einen Anspruch gegen Dich, soll er den doch einklagen. sollte mich wundern, wen er das tut. Eine Fortsetzung der Belästigung müßtest Du Dir nicht gefallen lassen.

Es ist übtrigens richtig, dass laut Gesetz bei Verstössen gegen die Pflichtangaben bis 50.000 Euronen Bussgeld verhängt werden können - von den Aufsichtsbehörden. Das überhaupt ein Bussgeld verhängt wurde, ist meines Wissens noch nie vorgekommen. Wenn tatsächlich jemand denunziert, kommt vorher ein Anhörungsschreiben. Man korrigiert, meldet das zurück und gut.

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (11 September 2004)

*Re: V6 Ventures Ltd. Rechnung "Geschäftsführung ohne Au*



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Impressumspflichtig sind nur die Betreiber *geschäftsmäßiger* Teledienste.


Vorsicht! Dem TDG §6 entspricht im MDSTV nahezu wortgleich der §10. Zudem wirst Du im Gesetz unter den Telediensten auch den  Abruf finden. Webseiten werden ohne Zweifel abgerufen: Teledienst also vermutlich immer gegeben. Außerdem ist der Begriff *geschäftsmäßig* recht unscharf. Er wird u. a. so interpretiert, dass eine auf Dauer angelegte Handlung davon erfaßt ist. Eine Webpräsenz ist relativ schnell "von Dauer". Die vom User morquai offenbar erzielten Einnahmen führen zudem dazu, dass Geschäftsmäßigkeit sofort bejaht wird, und zwar unabhängig von der Höhe der Einnahmen.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Nur Betreiber von Homepages zu Wettbewerbszwecken könnten auf Unterlassung wettbewerbswidriger Handlungen in Anspruch genommen werden.


Man kann auch ohne Wettbewerbssituation und mit ganz "privaten" Homepages Anlass geben, auf Unterlassung in Anspruch genommen zu werden. Z. B. bei Verstoß gegen Urheber- oder Markenrechte. 



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Der V6 Ventures Ltd. könnte von vorneherein die Befugnis fehlen, den behaupteten wettbewerblichen Unterlassungsanspruch geltend machen zu dürfen ( etwa wg. fehlender Wettbewerbereigenschaft, fehlendem Wettbewerbsverhältnis, usw.).


Richtig! Und deshalb hat man offenbar vermieden, den Begriff Abmahnung zu verwenden. Formal ist es aber eine. Soweit sich V6 Ventures Ltd. darin eines Anspruchs berühmt, z. B. die Beseitung der Fehler verlangt, könnte man das u. U. sogar per negativer Feststellungsklage klären lassen.



			
				galdikas schrieb:
			
		

> 4. Vor allem aber wird äußerst kontrovers darüber diskutiert, ob sich eine gewerbliche Homepage ohne solche Angaben ( wie die von V6 vermutlich konkret bemängelten) überhaupt als Wettbewerbswidrigkeit darstellt, oder ob darin nicht lediglich eine Ordnungswidrigkeit, aber kein Verstoß gegen eine wettbewerbsbezogene Vorschrift (und damit auch kein Wettbewerbsverstoß) liegt.


Das wird nicht nur kontrovers diskutiert, sondern leider auch unterschiedlich entschieden. 



			
				morquai schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Bußgelder in Höhe von bis zu 50.000 €, die er mir jetzt angeblich erspart hat. Das nennt sich bei ihm "Geschäftsführung ohne Auftrag"


Ohne aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern zu wollen: ist wohl noch nie von Behörden verhängt worden. Es kommt gelegentlich zu Denunziation, denen die Behörden dann nachgehen müssen. Ich hatte das Vergnügen, ein solches Schreiben schon lesen und beantworten zu können. War ein im Grunde völlig harmloser Dialog.

M. Boettcher


----------



## wolfgang30 (29 September 2004)

*V6 Ventures Ltd. bietet ein Tool*

V6 Ventures Ltd. verschickt nicht nur Mahnungen, sondern bietet offenbar auch " Ihnen kostenlos ein Tool fürs Internet, mit dem Sie ganz einfach die Besucherzahl um bis zu 300 % steigern können."

Siehe dazu Link:  h**p://www.stellenmarkt.de/display_details.php?ANZEIGE_ID=16767077

Hier präsentiert der Geschäftsführer ..  sein Angebot.

_persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB tf/mod _


----------

